# Help me choose interior paint: P&L, Muralo, or BM?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Personally, I use Sherwin-Williams SuperPaint for walls and SW's Proclassic for trim. However, I see that you did not mention SW.........I will let the other experts comment on BM, Muralo, and P & L as I rarely use those brands. Let me just say this about pricier name brand paints. They cover better, last longer, and cover more sq. footage than cheaper brands. So, if you want your paint to last a while (7 or 8 years) use the good stuff. If you like to change wall colors a lot (every 2 or 3 years) consider something less pricey.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Great choices- 
I would spend the cash on the most premium for trim- and lucky you - you have Muralo available. Muralo isn't as low voc as Aura- but the satin and semi Ultra are excellent trim paints and a bit easier to handle too.
For walls I really like a matte finish, and Muralo has one and BM has it in Regal Select and Aura. If it is high traffic and wash is really important- the Aura is a great choice- thats what it does the best- for areas like Bedrooms and lr - almost all of what you have chosen will work well.
Personally I only use flats on ceilings, but there are many who like it as a wall finish. it will have the least dirt and scuff resistance, but will hide blemishes the easiest.
Baths and kitchens its helpful to go eggshell for a bit more wash too.
Good luck!


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

Premium paints , as described, cover better, apply very well with no splatter, and they last longer. The lower VOC formulations dry quickly to touch, which is the norm with these products.


----------



## Jayco (Jan 9, 2012)

OK, thanks, so I'm thinking I'll spend the extra for the Muralo Ultra Ceramic for the trim.

The walls are generally not going to get much abuse, and I'm definitely looking for long-lasting, no way will I be switching colors anytime soon. I prefer a matte finish as well -- with eggshell for the bathroom and kitchen. So, what do you think is the best bang for the buck for the walls?

I mean, is it worth it to spend TWICE as much for Aura, or are any of the cheaper options -- P&L Red Seal, Muralo Superfinish, or Ben going to be almost as good, given low abuse levels?

P.S. Gymschu, the Sherwin-Williams store is not nearly as close to me.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Aura has a deep rich quality in appearance and feel that is pretty unmatched IMO. 
But that said, I use Regal Select Matte much more often now, because it is pretty close , the wash would be one of the main differences. Both use the new BM gennex tints.
Ben does not come in Matte, just flat and eggshell.
I have really only used the Muralo satin and semi- but they make a great quality product and you would be well served by their matte.
Before Aura came out I used to drive completely across town to get muralo for trim- it really is that good. I would use it now except of its availability. 
Oh- another thing- if any are real deep colors, particularly reds, the price difference to go Aura is well worth it because it can almost always get anything in 2 coats. Reds are notorious for poor coverage.
Red seal is an ok average paint ( like Ben) and accolade would be a higher standard- and P & L btw now is owned by SherWill .


----------



## Jayco (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks, Brushjockey, that's helpful. 

I am not going to be using any very deep colors, so that advantage of Aura will be lost on me. 

I've got one more question: what's the difference between BM Regal Select and the old Regal? One paint store owner I spoke with said he prefers the old Regal to the Select, and he claimed the professional painters he knew did, too; but he didn't explain why. Sounds like you think the Select is better -- if so, why?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

On the pro board here it gets good reviews- I have found it handles well, and performs well. the main thing is it uses the new Gennex all acrylic tint system that BM has, instead of the Universal Glycol tints everyone else is using. It is what will be very much the norm soon- lower VOC, the tint is part of the paint on a molecular level deeper than Glycol tints. 
In the not too distant future i think BM will be moving all their paints to this.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Oct 21, 2011)

Just as a chip in from a novice, between the rooms we've painted at our new house, we've used both Behr (since the wife is convinced that it covers better than BM- not fighting that battle so she gets to paint those rooms) and BM Regal Select, which I am charged with painting the rooms that use the Regal to maintain peace :laughing:











It's not bad, but it is harder to paint with vs. how you may have in the past with an easy to roll, stay wet longer latex. Well, maybe not harder, per se, just different. It dries really fast.

I know it covers better- I could have gotten away using one coat in some rooms, but I laid down 2, it's good stuff. Highly recommended... I didn't spend the big $ for Aura. Oh- and nix the paint and primer in one whatever you decide to do or use- it's a farce, search around here... 

One other thing- we use a LOT of paint at work, we do a lot of displays , museum work, lobbies, visual stuff, and use BM, SW, and once in a while have to use cheaper stuff at a customer request. The BM is the most accurate to the paint chips once applied...

BTW- this is the blue we ended up using. We both love color... 










Yes, tiling the backsplash will be the next fun project, it's already on the counter there in the second pic... :whistling2:


----------



## Jayco (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the input, Joe. We're priming, for sure. When you say the Select is harder to work with you just mean it dries faster, so you can't rely on the wet edge of the cut-in to be rollered out later? (I don't know the terminology so I hope this is clear.) So do you just have to work faster, or cut in with less paint, or what?

Hve fun with your backsplash!


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

With these new paints you can cut in and let it dry, and then do a tight roll. It actually is THE technique with Aura, it will pull up weird if you roll over a partially dried cut.
The advantage is by the time even a fast pro can cut in a room, its ready to roll. And is easier to do one you get the hang of it than keeping a wet edge cut.


----------



## Jayco (Jan 9, 2012)

OK, thanks, that helps. So I guess it's just necessary when doing the cutting to make sure the inside edge isn't too thick or gloppy.

By the way, the guy trying to sell me on the Aura said I would need to buy a microfiber roller to use with it. Is this right, and would I need that for working with Select too?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Aura is a different bird. I have tried all sorts of rollers. BM had one they made specifically for it, then pulled it because it wasn't that good. 
Then they said use the Pro Dooz roller- but i personally don't like that 1/2. 
I SLIGHTLY add just a bit of water to it to loosen it up, about the same amount of the extender sometimes ( most of my BM dealers will add this when they mix it if I ask them..) And use a Super Fab 1/2 . 
Big thing is you can't over work it- Once it starts to set up, the same pulling up will happen like a wet cut. 
So if your new to rolling, it might be a more difficult one to start with. The Regal select is similar- but just not so much. 
You do know to use an extension pole and go full wall height, right?


----------



## Jayco (Jan 9, 2012)

I always use extension poles cuz it's easier -- I'm guessing with this stuff I should just roller straight up, floor to ceiling each pass, and not do the zig-zag thing, yes?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I usually make my first stroke upwards at a slight angle making the width about 1.5 the width of the roller then about 2-3 strokes to spread that out , then finish with a top to bottom stroke starting with an overlap into the last set , usually 3 passes, repeat.
The amount of paint you carry to the wall and the viscosity of the paint will dictate how far- thats why a 1/2" is nice- it brings paint.
Don't dry roll.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Oct 21, 2011)

I was doing the exact same thing brushjockey said- whew! 

When using the Regal, I had _way_ more success using the Aura method- no W's, straight up and straight down. W's wet too much wall, and the paint pulled. I tried Super-Dooz, Pro-Dooz, all of them. None of them gave enough time for a W. Cut and let dry since I never had time to go back and roll a wet/damp cut-in since it dries so fast. Natural instinct is to roll over it again or to try "one more" roll to catch that one pesky area. Don't do it- if you're rolling more than 3 times, it'll pull.

brushjockey- what about pails? I always mix 2 gallons together in a 5 then mix if I need a lot of paint. How long can a 5 gallon pail of Regal be open before it starts to be an issue with regards to flashing even faster since I roll out of that bucket?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't quite understand why you are asking about flashing due to an open bucket- because of evaporation from the 5'er? 
I would think the paint crusting up and getting boogers in the finish would be the first sign of trouble. 
Are you letting it sit unused for any period of time? I will either cover it with a sheet of plastic or a wet rag to keep it from drying.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Oct 21, 2011)

I think from air contact or evaporation- yeah... I was just wondering if that by sitting open during painting, then by covering with plastic and sealing up overnight to use again in the morning if I'd have issues with the paint drying even faster. It seemed that the next day the paint was drying already before I could lay 2 stripes and go back to do a finish pass and wondered if it can only be exposed so long before it started to be affected from sitting in that bucket... I know (to me at least) it seemed a lot easier to roll out the Regal when the can was opened than the next day, and sometimes even by the time I got to the end of the room... I never thought of a wet rag... Hmmm... Thanks!


----------



## Jayco (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I got up sold by my neighborhood Ben Moore dealer, and I am very glad! He told me the Aura was great, he uses it himself, etc. He gave me a discount, and I went for it. 

Wow, this stuff is fantastic! It was super-easy to work with, looks great, dries fast, and, best of all, it smells so much less bad than other paints! I also feel certain I used a good bit less paint than I usually do! I am never going back. And I don't even work for Benjamin Moore. 

I will definitely be recommending this stuff to everyone... But I'll still buy the Muralo for the trim. 

Thanks everyone for the advice.


----------

